# New Guy - Advice on 'your best' LBS



## sorantos (Jun 16, 2006)

Gentlemen, ladies, excellent to be here. 

I have been a MTB guy for a long time, got out of it for shoulder injury reasons, picked up a new MTB early this spring, and fell back in love with biking. I started riding to work, and was just fine and happy till the other morning i looked up after hearing a 'whiiiizzzzzzzz' blow by me and seeing a roadie smoking me like it was cool. Anyhow, i work with a bunch of road guys, and one of them is lending me a 1980 C'dale. 

I road it in for the first time and shaved 8 - 9 minutes off of my usual 38-41 minute commute. Excellent!! I am now in the mood for a good road bike, and i would like to know who likes what LBS, and why. I am not afraid to spend a little more if i like the people in the shop. Don't hit me with the 'why not go where you bought your MTB', because it was at one of the Bicycle Village sales in aurora. I wasn't too pleased when i went back. I have one MTB friend that frequents Green Mountain Cycles, and i stopped into a smaller local place in Applewood, I can't remember the name, but they seemed nice. 

Anyhow, I want to ride the old C'dale for a while, about a month or two and really look into a new bike, perhaps even used. Just for grins i am 6'2" and 234 lbs (today, down from 257 on April 1). Needless to say i like heavy duty bikes!  Anyhow, let me know what you think, I am excited to meet some new people, perhaps go on a few rides. 

Have a great day!


-Sorantos


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Iv'e had really good luck with Arvada Bike Shop, on Wadsworth at 66th. I bought a C'Dale CycloX there this spring. Knowledgable, personable, and competitive prices.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

sorantos said:


> i would like to know who likes what LBS, and why.
> 
> -Sorantos


If I had to buy a new bike, I'd go to Wheat Ridge Cyclery. Very knowledgable and good selection. I'd also consider Turin in Denver. I've been to the BV in Aurora many times, and have found them to be hot and cold. They can be very good on price though (same with Performance).


----------



## snyper0311 (Jun 8, 2006)

I would recommend Bike Source in Highlands Ranch. They fit every bike sold there regardless of price. The crew at the shop are great and always take care of their customers. The last two bikes I've bought came from them and they have always treated me right.


----------



## sorantos (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help! Looks like i have a few shops to visit in the next couple of weeks. Have a great weekend!


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

In the Denver area I'd agree with Wheatridge, Bike Source, and Turin (hit and miss). If you go to Bike Source you may as well also go across the street to Bicycle Pedal'r and ask for Adam (store mgr). They are the only one of those 4 that carry Litespeed if you care. Bicycle Village Aurora has a large selection but is very hit and miss with good help. I'll admit I bought my new roadie there this spring because I got a great deal at one of their sales and noone else could (or should I say would) come close to the price. I felt bad not buying my LS from Adam, but hey, $750 is $750! BV does have a great full time dedicated bike fitter in Jerry, and I'd say fit is as important as anything with a new road bike.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

I agree with Sledgehammer03, go with the Arvada Bike Shop. I have bought both of my road bikes there and they are a great place with great service.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

ProudDaddy said:


> BV does have a great full time dedicated bike fitter in Jerry, and I'd say fit is as important as anything with a new road bike.


Jerry is meticulous!! Also, had a broken chain on my C'dale and needed a quick fix. Brought it in to BV on Thursday of this week and they fixed it while I waited and didn't charge me a thing. Pretty cool!


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

No doubt, Jerry is very good. Getting my initial fit and subsequent dialing in re-fit from him free of charge was a nice perk to buying my bike from BV. I can't compare him to many, but he is better than fittings I had at both Wheatridge and Turin in the past. 

There is suppose to be a phenominal bike fitter I believe in the Boulder area who does fittings for many pro riders. Jerry actually told me about him but he supposedly costs a few hundred and has like a 6 month backlog. Can't recall his name.


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*My choices:*

#1 Wheat Ridge
#2 Turin
#3 Bike Source
.
.
#99 Bicycle Village (unless a low price is your ONLY criteria)


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Turin, The Spoke, and damm if i'm forgetting thier name... up on the Highlands on Tennyson...


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

*Mob*



dfleck said:


> Turin, The Spoke, and damm if i'm forgetting thier name... up on the Highlands on Tennyson...


MOB Cyclery. They get my vote


----------



## LugNut (Sep 6, 2005)

Bike Source in Highlands Ranch. Hans is a FANTASTIC bike fitter. They have the Serotta size-cycle, and Hans did my fit for a custom bike that I had made by David Kirk. The folks at Bike Source are always very friendly and helfpul when I go in there.

I've had good experiences at Bicycle Village in Aurora. I haven't bought a bike there, but Griff is one of my favorite mechanics in Denver. My bike always comes back PERFECT, and I am very picky about who I bring my bike to. I'm always amazed at how little they charge for labor, too. I think if you ask for the guy who manages the shop (Steve, I'm pretty sure), you will get great service. I have had many positive interactions w/him.

Schwab Cycles is another top shop. They are a small pro shop just down the road from Wheat Ridge. 

My opinion of Wheat Ridge differs from some of those here. I have seen some screwed-up bike fits coming out of that shop, but I guess it's a matter of who you end up working with... as it is at other bike shops, especially the huge ones. Wheat Ridge does have a very large inventory.


----------



## fondiryder (Nov 17, 2005)

*Screwed by Wheatridge...Stay Away!!!*

I was recently spending around $3000 in Wheatridge only be lied to by Adam and given the run around. If have since spoken to many other people that have had similiar situation with Wheatridge. I will never shop their again! Another bad experience is Bicycle Village...another meat market.

Meanwhile, I would recommend Campus Cycls, and speak with Evan. Also, a small off the radar ship in Evergreen, Bicycle Outfitters. Outfitters is family run and superb. These two are the really best I've experienced and I spend about $5 -7K on bikes annually. So I shop around for good deals, but more so, places I feel comfortable dealing with and know they will take accountability and ownership, by backing everything they sell. 

If you try Bicycle Outfitters, ask for Rob.

Best of luck.

Fondiryder

Other shops


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

As you can see, lots of opinions, but I'd agree with Wheat Ridge or heading up to Boulder and visiting with Wade Dollar at Excel Sports.


----------

